# Simpleshot Black latex question...



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I recently ran outta TBG...and I am saving the .040 latex for hunting (when I finally get my consistency back) SO, I decided to band up my SPS with 1"-3/4" SSB (9" active length) for some plinking with 5/8" marbles. When I shoot OTT upright, I shoot instinctive style, and I don't usually draw past about 38-40". I cut the bands long so they would last.
I must say was pretty impressed with their performance. Even though I wasn't drawing to max, the bands were throwing the marbles pretty fast, which was the total opposite when I was hunting with 3/8 steel...they seemed slow and underpowered at max draw. They had a let-off feel when static shooting...but, with active shooting they seem to shine...just my opinion....Anyway...

The issue is that they only lasted about an hour. I just went through two band sets in about 2 hours...maybe 2-1/2 hrs at most....both times they broke on the same side, and right at the pouch tie.

I have three questions:

1. I am using wrap and tuck...and I used SSB for the pouch attachment...maybe I'm tying the wrap too tight? Would that cause premature breakage?

2. Anyone have any longevity tips?
I'm aware that tapering them will shorten the life...but I should get more than an hour out of a set of bands. Even the pure latex lasts longer...

3. Anyone know what a good straight cut would be for 5/8" cat eye marbles?
I think they are 5.6 grams....would 1" straights be too much for the weight? I was getting some hand-slap with the tapers.

I am really trying to like the Simple-Shot Black Latex....it looks awesome, and it has a nice smooth draw....and they are definitely an active shooting type band...which is great for instinctive shooting...I just hope the bandsets will last a bit longer...well, actually a LOT longer..

Thanks in advance,
MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I am enjoying the SSBlack and prefer that the bands be a little bit long. It is lasting me a very long time since I'm not maxing them out.

1. If its breaking at the pouch ties its probably that they were too tight, or perhaps the cutter was dull and didn't slice the band cleanly near the ends? I have experienced both of those issues.

2. For longevity I use straight cut bands and cuffs at the pouch. Haven't seen tearing at the pouch ever since. (knock on wood)

3. For straight cut bands I would try 7/8" width and see if that kicks back at you. You could trim it more if its overkill.

Good Luck!

Tom


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I am enjoying the SSBlack and prefer that the bands be a little bit long. It is lasting me a very long time since I'm not maxing them out.
> 1. If its breaking at the pouch ties its probably that they were too tight, or perhaps the cutter was dull and didn't slice the band cleanly near the ends? I have experienced both of those issues.
> 2. For longevity I use straight cut bands and cuffs at the pouch. Haven't seen tearing at the pouch ever since. (knock on wood)
> 3. For straight cut bands I would try 7/8" width and see if that kicks back at you. You could trim it more if its overkill.
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's odd Mikmaq. They always last a long long time for me. But I also use a straight cut with a constrictor knot. I use 7/8" strait for 5/8" marbles. Zips them pretty fast. It's a great combo for bustin snakes in the head. Don't give up on the black it's good stuff


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> That's odd Mikmaq. They always last a long long time for me. But I also use a straight cut with a constrictor knot. I use 7/8" strait for 5/8" marbles. Zips them pretty fast. It's a great combo for bustin snakes in the head. Don't give up on the black it's good stuff


I just got the 7/8 straights from ss precut and they are significantly stronger than the 5/8. Alot of zing, I'm shooting 1/2"+ steel

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

